
Microsoft Acquires Privacy and Governance Service BlueTalon - jhatax
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/29/microsoft-acquires-data-privacy-and-governance-service-bluetalon/
======
rockker101
Very interesting. I see how Microsoft is completing it’s portfolio.

------
rockker101
Very interesting!

